# C50 from Italy



## Mimmo (Feb 11, 2004)

My new 2005 c50


----------



## Mimmo (Feb 11, 2004)

*foto 2*

foto n° 2


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Very nice bike.*



Mimmo said:


> foto n? 2[/QUOTE
> It really turned out nice.I really like the paintscheme you went with,lets you see alot of the carbon.What size is it and how much does it weight?
> One more thing,you might want to get another post with more setback,the saddle looks a little scary.


----------



## Mimmo (Feb 11, 2004)

*misure*

cm 52 centro fine
lunghezza cm 53,1 centro centro
peso 7,5 kg


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Bellissima! Congratulazioni! Felicitazioni! 

Ciao


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I see you are part of the growing class of Shimano loving Italians. I should get you to meet all my Campagnolo loving Japanese friends (who also hate Japanese cars)!


----------



## Passion Biker (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cycling holidays in Italy*

Hi, I'm new to the forum but I was just wondering if anyone could suggest where to go for a cycling holiday in Italy. Preferably somewhere that caters for the recreational cyclist and not just the heavy going profs!

Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Una macchina grave.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*nice rig...*

That is a nice Colnago and you have some kind of SERIOUS home theater behind you, too. 

TAKMANJAPAN


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> I was just wondering if anyone could suggest where to go for a cycling holiday in Italy.


I think that staying in Bormio is the best you can do. From there you can climb on som of the most spectacular alpine passes...Stelvio, Gavia, Mortirollo. Just be sure you have 27 cogs in the rear. Triple or Compact cranks could be useful too 

And about the bike...paint scheme is beautiful but those Dura-Ace parts just don't match...it should be Campagnolo.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

smokva said:


> And about the bike...paint scheme is beautiful but those Dura-Ace parts just don't match...it should be Campagnolo.


You wil hear this lame old comment again. Ignore it, just as Tonkov, Museeuw, Bartoli, Tafi, Betinni, Dekker, Boogerd and a host of other pros who rode Colnagos with Shimano did.  

Nice handlebars - what are they - 3T Fibras? But why does the bar tape stop so far short of the inside end of the bars?

CC


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

hi mimmo. sweet ride. that is the same paint scheme i am considering. at first i was considering the PR00 because i love the nude carbon but after a while i felt it was a little too plain. the PR01 has just enough color.

anyway, i was wondering if you have ridden a 585, khan, time or cervelo r2.5? i am in the market for a bike and i am racking my brain trying to figure which one to get.

thanks


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

smokva said:


> I think that staying in Bormio is the best you can do. From there you can climb on som of the most spectacular alpine passes...Stelvio, Gavia, Mortirollo. Just be sure you have 27 cogs in the rear. Triple or Compact cranks could be useful too
> 
> And about the bike...paint scheme is beautiful but those Dura-Ace parts just don't match...it should be Campagnolo.


dear Smokva,

with pleasure I will give you my new 585 with new DA for a test ride, and you don't have to be gently at all :-9. Regarding zhe Bormio, I have this idea to go there for one week instead of France this year. I will consult my Preserator team members, and then go public.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear ico!
I plan to go there myself this summer, so LOOKing forward to it 
Just hope I won't brake a spoke or two on your wheeles


----------

